# Barney goes to London to see the Queen



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Now that I can finally post photos - I'm going a little nuts here.

This is Barney's first trip to London - we took the train in, then travelled by tube, bus and taxi within London. He was fantastic.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Keep posting! He is adorable. I am such a sucker for red heads


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent! Love london, and Barney!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Barney looks like he is having a lovely time. 'Barney dog, Barney dog, where have you been'!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

10 Downing Street


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

He's so beautiful, one of my favourite poos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So cute - keep them pics coming.....
Upside down - sideways - right way up - we dont care!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your son looks suitably proud of his pet. I bet you must burst with pride over both of them.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Buckinham Palace.

I'm so sorry about the pics not being the right way up - I'm absolutely useless with technology.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

At the airport to drop my parents off on their Summer holidays.

This puppy gets to go everywhere....................

(And a random pic of my son and Barney lazing about on my bed on a Sunday morning - yes I've given up the battle on Barney coming upstairs. He sleeps in his crate in the kitchen at night, and gets to come up in the morning on weekends - so my son and I can get a lie in. Posted a pic of his crate - understandable why he prefers to snuggle up there.)


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Second trip to London last week, to go on a 3 hour Dr Who Tour. 

Barney was as good as gold - trotting round the sights of London with the tour group. Only problem was, we kept delaying the group, as hordes of people kept stopping us to pet him. He lapped up the attention. Tour leader was really impressed at how patient he was with all the attention.

He's now done The Monument, The Globe, Millenium Bridge and St Pauls. Might have to bring Barney back when he's older as I doubt he'll remember these icons.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Sorry - more pics.

Couldn't fit them all into one thread.

Will stop after this one - must be boring you by now..................

Truly sorry about some of these photos being upside down. They seem fine when I'm uploading them from the computer, and I don't realise they aren't the right way up until after they are attached. By which time I've lost the will to live....


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Well Barney looks like he is having a lovely time. 'Barney dog, Barney dog, where have you been'!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a lot of comments like this when my friends and family heard about these trips.

Barney has officially got the title of the most pampered pooch ever in my social circle.

My son and I are constantly on the go, doing something or travelling somewhere.........and the puppy adapts himself beautifully to our lifestyle. We really really lucked out with him.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

One last thing - does anyone know the correct etiquette about having dogs on seats on the train and tube.

I've had some negative comments about this - but in general Barney gets a loooooooooooooooooooot of positive attention anywhere he goes. 

Only problem is, he thinks everyone adores him as much as we do, and it's hard to stop him licking people and cuddling up to strangers. 

We usually have him in a death grip until we have checked the person is ok with dogs.

A guard dog he is not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Your son looks suitably proud of his pet. I bet you must burst with pride over both of them.


It's amazing how similar in temperament both Barney and my son are. Both very easy children / puppies - and gorgeous characters. Full of life but very affectionate and reasonably easy to train............

Someone was definitely watching over us when Barney was sent to us.

Hadn't realised, until Barney came along that there had been a Barney sized hole in our lives. He completes us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pics, and some the right way up - Barney (& son) look like a whole load of fun. And so lucky to be going everywhere with you.
I used to be the champion of upside down pics - so much so, it was know on here as "doing a tracey!!"


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

He's so cute! How old is Barney? Love the one in front of Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

marycciu said:


> He's so cute! How old is Barney? Love the one in front of Buckingham Palace.


Barney will be 6 months on the 25th of October.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely loving all of this. I am so glad you took the plunge despite your trepidation and got your boy a dog. What a fabulous little ambassador for cockapoos he is too, like the male version of Miss Darcy. May will know what the etiquette for dogs is on public transit I bet. I love all the photos but my favourite is "cockapoo as hat".

Totally get losing the will to live over the posting photo issue. I get so mad I have to keep myself from throwing the whole damn computer in the lake.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos, you must definitely keep them coming. As Farlie said 'Barney is the male version of Miss Darcy' with lots of adventures and stories to tell.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Absolutely loving all of this. I am so glad you took the plunge despite your trepidation and got your boy a dog. What a fabulous little ambassador for cockapoos he is too, like the male version of Miss Darcy. May will know what the etiquette for dogs is on public transit I bet. I love all the photos but my favourite is "cockapoo as hat".
> 
> Totally get losing the will to live over the posting photo issue. I get so mad I have to keep myself from throwing the whole damn computer in the lake.


Bless you guys - you are such a pleasure to post pictures for.

Always appreciative and such lovely comments.

Absolutely agree with the Ms Darcy remarks - he is a real adventure loving puppy - fits in well with myself and my son. 

Adore posting on this site, as I feel that Barney belongs to all of us. It's all of you who put up with my moaning and trepidation at the beginning, then followed the saga through.

I'm sure there is a lot more to come - and he's coming up to that recalciterant adolescent age at the moment - so be prepared for a lot more moaning and advice seeking.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Moan away, we can take it. Adoloscence is not all that bad though. If you have laid the foundations young you'll sail through (hopefully). Have you kept Barney in dog school? What level of obedience is he at?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Barney is incredibly cute and him and your son make a great pair. Looks like you are all having great fun and have laid solid foundations for the future.

As far as dogs on seats go - don't do it. It gives those who dislike dogs a reason to object. He will be perfectly happy on the floor and can do his work charming people best from there. If you want to lift him then have him on your lap.


----------

